# Sometimes lightning strikes twice...like (R)Magic(G) ;)



## free3dom (10/4/15)

Today I went to visit @Philip Dunkley on request because apparently he had a package for me - curious, but not entirely out of the ordinary 

Upon my arrival I realized that something was afoot as I was greeted by Philip with a video camera trained on me - again, not completely out of the ordinary, but usually he waits until I get inside. "What are you up to?" I wondered, but assumed he was just fooling around, as usual 

Then he sat me down inside, camera still rolling...and handed me a white envelope - all the while grinning like a schoolboy with a marvelous secret 

This is what I found....





I could not believe it and it still feels a bit surreal - I keep thinking I'll wake up and realize it was all a dream...but until then, WOW 

To the *RMG*...I don't think I can ever thank you enough...but thank you so much, this is such an amazing gift - I really am at a loss for words. I don't know that I am deserving of such a thing, but I am beyond thankful regardless. This community has already given me so much to be thankful for in terms of support, friendship, and everything in between - and it just keeps on giving. What else can I say besides RMG rocks, and I love you too 

Now, unlike most other beneficiaries of the RMG, my experience was captured on video and will be on display in the next Lung Brewery episode for all the world to see...so that should be interesting - it's all in good fun 

So on to the beautiful white thing in the pictures above (no not the envelope)...what a stunning creature she is  I have not given her a name yet, but will do so soon...it deserves some thought 

Here are a few more pictures of her showing off (it's raining so only indoor pics for now) 







What a beauty...and the best of all - she vapes like a dream, right off the bat 
Philip made me build the RM2 (also on camera) and filled her belly with some 5P Queenside to get me off to a rocking start...and so far it's been bliss - so maybe there is something to this whole Reo thing, not that I ever had a doubt 

Once again, thank you so much to the *Reo Magic Group* - I am forever grateful to you 
And thanks to @Philip Dunkley - my brother in vape - you got me good, but I still love you 

And I know how this works - I'll go post in the Reo Mail thread 
And then slowly start making my rounds through Reoville...the one place on this forum I haven't really contributed to, due to my serious lack of Reoness 

Vape on my fellow vapers and remember what this community is all about...the love of vaping, and amazing people 

What a day

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 17


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/15)

Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (10/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Chicken Dinner!



You can totally say that again 
Wait I'll do it....Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (10/4/15)

Great stuff @free3dom! well deserved and kudos to the RMG! Oh! you know the pack drill .... .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (10/4/15)

Curried Chicken Dinner Bunny Chow

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul (10/4/15)

The first of MvC members to be struck by magic of the RMG. Hope you enjoy the reo, I know you would though.

Now you can finally stop harassing the Reonauts on the whatsapp group.

PS she is beautiful. White, Snow White

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (10/4/15)

Well done once again to the RMG!!!

@free3dom you deserve it buddy!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (10/4/15)

Nice one RMG .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (10/4/15)

Congrats buddy she is awsome! Welcome to Reoville!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gman211991 (10/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Today I went to visit @Philip Dunkley on request because apparently he had a package for me - curious, but not entirely out of the ordinary
> 
> Upon my arrival I realized that something was afoot as I was greeted by Philip with a video camera trained on me - again, not completely out of the ordinary, but usually he waits until I get inside. "What are you up to?" I wondered, but assumed he was just fooling around, as usual
> 
> ...


Well congrats freedom and well done rmg and now I fall even deeper into this reo hole lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (10/4/15)

Well done to RMG. Congrats, Freedom...well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (10/4/15)

Ha! Congrats are in order. I know exactly how that feels. They got us good. Reol good. Hahaha... Kudos to @Oupa and @Philip Dunkley.... it came across so innocent .....until you see the porcupine on the envelope. ... it was magic

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (10/4/15)

Wow!  Well done RMG, I could call you cheese...because you're on a roll!

Congratulations @free3dom well deserved bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (10/4/15)

Congratulations @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

Wishing you all the best with your new Reo @free3dom !
Hoping you have many many awesome vapes with her. 
I love how you started straight out with 5P Queenside. Classy!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (10/4/15)

Here we go, the grinning boy!!
What an awesome day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (10/4/15)

Well done, RMG you guys rock big time 

Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187 (10/4/15)

Congrats, thats an awesome PIF

I see a lot of REO pif'ing thats awesome, one day I will join the Reonauts, until then I have to sit in a corner playing with my marbles ...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi (10/4/15)

Congratz @free3dom! she is a beauty 

(PS: for those who dont know(RMG) im getting married in 49 days and i accept wedding gifts in the form of reo's and juice)... just joking...

RMG you guys ROCK!!! Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (10/4/15)




----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/15)

Nice going RMG!!! Like I said, you guys rock!!!

Welcome to Reoville @free3dom, enjoy!! 

Ps: don't do a @Silver  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (11/4/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Nice going RMG!!! Like I said, you guys rock!!!
> 
> Welcome to Reoville @free3dom, enjoy!!
> 
> ...



Too late...I've been semi-silver all day long 

Squonk, vape, squonk, vape, sqounk, vape...it never ends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Too late...I've been semi-silver all day long
> 
> Squonk, vape, squonk, vape, sqounk, vape...it never ends



Hahaha, as long as you are having a blast sqounking and vaping, sqounking and vaping... 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (11/4/15)

@free3dom at the last MVC meet you told us that you will never go unregulated. Play with the REO for a while and let us know your experience between your regulated devices and an unregulated one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (11/4/15)

RMG is doing wonderful work and I am so happy that @free3dom was chosen. Congrats man, you are an asset to this community and you certainly deserve that beautiful white beast 

To RMG, you guys did good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/4/15)

Wow... congrats! And well done RMG

It's a real looker too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (11/4/15)

You can call her Betty - as in Betty White

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (13/4/15)

Awesome post as just you can do @free3dom. Congrats on the white beauty and enjoy. Kudos to the RMG, as always.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/4/15)

Congratulations @free3dom you deserve it you community CHAMPION

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/4/15)

Beautiful Reo 
Congrats @free3dom 
You lucky guy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (13/4/15)

Thanks all 

After spending a weekend with the Reo (as my primary, with only an odd toot on other devices here and there), I finally understand what all the fuss is about. What a pleasure! Trouble free, amazing flavour, perfect size/weight - just an amazing little device 

I am also loving the RM2, it suits my vaping style perfectly - flavour is amazing, and I love the tight draw 
I also got an BF Atomic (which I need still need to give a go), and will definitely be getting a BF Derringer too 

Let the "I told you so"s begin - I won't resist 

A huge thanks once again to the Reo Magic Group for this amazing gift

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/15)

It's amazing what happens when you get to play with your own REO... it's not so long ago that @Andre made me get a REO and I have to say I was sceptical as well! And the rest is history! So @free3dom I know exactly where you are coming from!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (13/4/15)

Congrats man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (14/4/15)

free3dom said:


> I also got an BF Atomic (which I still need to give a go)









I absolutely love my Atomic/Reo setup and hope you get the same joy as I do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (14/4/15)

DoubleD said:


> I absolutely love my Atomic/Reo setup and hope you get the same joy as I do



I absolutely will...very soon 

What is your favourite build on the atomic?


----------



## Oupa (14/4/15)

Well deserved @free3dom ! So glad you are enjoying Reoville!

Well done again RMG

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (14/4/15)

Congrats @free3dom ! Somehow I keep on going back to my Reo. I play with devices and get bored and fed up with all the maintenance and revert back to the Reo. Best damn device around! RMG really is making a big difference! You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/4/15)

Well deserved and welcome to Reoville @free3dom 

Kudos again RMG

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn (14/4/15)

lekker lekker, hope she gives you a good time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (14/4/15)

free3dom said:


> I absolutely will...very soon
> 
> What is your favourite build on the atomic?



So far Ive been loving my simple single coils hey, 7 wraps on a 2ml ID using 28g  nom nom frikken nom!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/4/15)

Congrats @free3dom 

and well done to the RMG on another very well deserving pif

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

